
Ask HN: Lifehacks to prepare for a FAANG Interviews? - person_of_color
Planning on switching jobs soon, and having difficulty getting enough time to go through the generic medium difficulty CS content (backtracking, DP, union find, etc).<p>I only have so much time in the day with my day job; just a handful of hours, and then the usual life stuff like cooking&#x2F;cleaning&#x2F;exercise.<p>For those who have been through this horrible process, what sort of timeframes did you set to get the prep done and what sacrifices did you make?
======
awareBrah
If you want it bad enough you’ll make time for it and might even come to enjoy
the process. I certainly did.

I made time on commute to and from office (50 mins each way) even despite
motion sickness.

And sacrificed my evenings sometimes as well as weekends.

But all paid off. Good luck!

------
mav3rick
Anything requires time and effort. And everyone's pace and starting point is
different.

